# PYTHON QUESTION



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

I just got a 125g and I am tired of using buckets to do my water changes. So I am planning on getting a Python. My only question is when should I add the water conditioner. Before or after I refill the tank.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

rickstsi said:


> I just got a 125g and I am tired of using buckets to do my water changes. So I am planning on getting a Python. My only question is when should I add the water conditioner. Before or after I refill the tank.


During towards the beginning of putting water in.


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

rickstsi said:


> I just got a 125g and I am tired of using buckets to do my water changes. So I am planning on getting a Python. My only question is when should I add the water conditioner. Before or after I refill the tank.


it really doesent matter ive done it both ways, but my personall way is doing it before i add the water so i know as soon as the new water hits, it being coverd by water conditionar, but both ways are good


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

THANKS GUYS







I herd these things are great!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

rickstsi said:


> THANKS GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are, it took me 2 years to buy one. You will wonder how you ever went without one!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i cant use them, cus my sinks are lame. 
worked out another system with the pieces of one tho, so its ok.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nick g said:


> i cant use them, cus my sinks are lame.
> worked out another system with the pieces of one tho, so its ok.


I thought everyone used distilled water or water that sat out to clear chlorine etc etc!

give me reasons why I dont want to continue using 5 gal buckets to empty haul to door toss then repeat 4 times and then have to fill bucket dump in tank and then fill again to dump in tank 5 times?

Pros besides the work any?

arent they like $60.000?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

notaverage said:


> I thought everyone used distilled water or water that sat out to clear chlorine etc etc!


It depends on where your water comes from. If you're on city water, yes, you have to worry about stuff like chlorine. If you're lucky, live out in the sticks like I do, and have a well, you can just fill a bucket from the sink and dump it in your tank.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

best buy you will make..........................

i put conditioner in after i have done the tank cleaning myself


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

I bought the "Marina AquaVac" it was the same price as the Python but it came with some extra peices. The pet store owner guarainteed me the same quality as the Python. He said he recomends it
over the Python. It worked great, cut my water change time more then half.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Notaverage - You should buy your equipment on-line. Normally, it is half price from your LFS. A 25' python online runs $37 (FYI).


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> Notaverage - You should buy your equipment on-line. Normally, it is half price from your LFS. A 25' python online runs $37 (FYI).


I got mine for like $25 by pricematching petsmart.com and taking the sheet to the store.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Even better!!!

$37 is the first price that I found on-line.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

skubasteve! said:


> Notaverage - You should buy your equipment on-line. Normally, it is half price from your LFS. A 25' python online runs $37 (FYI).


I got mine for like $25 by pricematching petsmart.com and taking the sheet to the store.
[/quote]

This is how you do it ^^^ All your supplies.


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

I do a 50% twice a week and I usually add the conditioner as I go, dosing 10gal at a time; not that- that way is gospel its just the way I do it.


----------



## kevinw424 (May 28, 2007)

sorry to bring back an old thread but I'm looking to get outta the bucket trips here. I saw their website and it says that the python itself aerates the water and therefore you dont need to add conditioners. I would still add the water conditioner but is it just the task of dripping it while your refilling the water? or do you add the conditioner to the water thats in the tank already?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i add it once the tank is full.


----------



## kevinw424 (May 28, 2007)

will that give the chlorine in the water even a chance to harm my fish?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

no because, assuming you arent doing more than 50% water changes, the chlorine (which is already diluded) will be further diluded in your chlorine-less tank. 
As opposed to putting the chlorine remover into a half full tank at a higher concentration, i believe that chlorine killer stuff is very strong, which is why i try to never over do it. Then again, i dont really use the chlorine stuff anymore because there isnt much chlorine in my tap water.

i could be wrong on this though, anyone else know for sure? am i wrong?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i usually just put it in right after i start filling it up, i dump it into the tank right where the flow from the python is hitting the tank water so that it gets spread out all over with the new water. i don't really know if there's any benefit of doing it either way, i have just always done it this way.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

Do i still need to add water conditioner to my tank eventho i use well water?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

well water shouldnt have any chlorine in it, so you shouldnt have to use it for that purpose.
i know that well water is known to have issues in terms of high iron content, as well as being very hard. I guess it depends on your local water and its parameters. I am not sure what iron can do to fish, but if i were you, i would check it out.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

rickstsi said:


> I just got a 125g and I am tired of using buckets to do my water changes. So I am planning on getting a Python. My only question is when should I add the water conditioner. Before or after I refill the tank.


just put it in afterwards, they'll be fine. GOOD JOB ON GETTING A PYTHON, THEY'RE A MIRACLE. i bought the 50' one from www.bigalsonline.com normally i did my three tanks in about 1.5hrs - 2hrs. now i do them all in about 40 mins. =)


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Nick G said:


> well water shouldnt have any chlorine in it, so you shouldnt have to use it for that purpose.
> i know that well water is known to have issues in terms of high iron content, as well as being very hard. I guess it depends on your local water and its parameters. *I am not sure what iron can do to fish,* but if i were you, i would check it out.


A heavy metal fish - observe:


----------



## midnightmadman (Dec 13, 2007)

My sink is upstairs from my tanks in the basement.. will these work going up one flight????


----------



## midnightmadman (Dec 13, 2007)

midnightmadman said:


> My sink is upstairs from my tanks in the basement.. will these work going up one flight????


Has anyone used one to pump up one floor before??


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Doktordet said:


> A heavy metal fish - observe:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

and midnightmadman... you dont have any kinda sink at all on the floor where your fish are?


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> i usually just put it in right after i start filling it up, i dump it into the tank right where the flow from the python is hitting the tank water so that it gets spread out all over with the new water. i don't really know if there's any benefit of doing it either way, i have just always done it this way.


That's exactly how i do it too.


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

midnightmadman said:


> My sink is upstairs from my tanks in the basement.. will these work going up one flight????


 as long as you have descent water pressure it will work, i hooked up my pythom from the drive way connected to a hose all the way up 2 floors and it works


----------



## GenoCyde (May 31, 2008)

I add the condition before. I've been on numerous fish forums other than this one and this is what most say to do.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

i just add the conditioner after i fill the tank

has anyone tried to cut there pythons down? mines abit to long and just thaught it would be easier if it was alittle shorter... thaughts?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

midnightmadman said:


> My sink is upstairs from my tanks in the basement.. will these work going up one flight????


Has anyone used one to pump up one floor before??
[/quote]

It is good for filling but it won't have enough suction to empty the tank. You'll have to get a siphon going in your basement and run the hose to a floor drain.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

NakedSavage said:


> i just add the conditioner after i fill the tank
> 
> has anyone tried to cut there pythons down? mines abit to long and just thaught it would be easier if it was alittle shorter... thaughts?


meh, if u move frequently, like i have done lately u may find its a bad idea. i cut mine, cus it was too long at my old place, now its too short. 
if you plan to stay where you are for a while, cutting the tube will in no way effect the performance of the python.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Nick G said:


> i just add the conditioner after i fill the tank
> 
> has anyone tried to cut there pythons down? mines abit to long and just thaught it would be easier if it was alittle shorter... thaughts?


meh, if u move frequently, like i have done lately u may find its a bad idea. i cut mine, cus it was too long at my old place, now its too short. 
if you plan to stay where you are for a while, cutting the tube will in no way effect the performance of the python.
[/quote]








thanks, thats a good point ill keep it how it is.


----------

